
Will Microsoft Break the Internet? - rohit33
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/will-microsoft-break-internet.html
======
karmakaze
_if a single company is destined to dominate the future of the Web, I 'd damn
sight rather it be Microsoft than Facebook_

In an earlier era, it would have been better for it to be anyone _but_
Microsoft. So it doesn't matter who, just as it isn't whoever is the biggest
at the time, just to become the same. So no, the only answer is for no one
party to dominate.

~~~
cordonbleu
i think the user should dominate the internet. just like prebrowser era. so
many people have been trained to think the browser is the internet, and the
real internet is somehow a deep,dark net that should be feared.

------
Nicksil
The title of this piece is bonkers. There's nothing about breaking anything.
Also two pretty glaring spelling errors, screaming no body took two seconds to
proofread this before shoving it out the door.

------
mimixco
Someone had to do this. Microsoft hasn't done anything innovative for years,
so if they can pull it off, kudos!

